# Gorge Metro park Dam or CVNP in Penisula for first time?



## Bark61 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking to get in on some of the steelhead action this season. I have never hit the rivers before and wondering if I should try Gorge Metro or somewhere in the CVNP in Penisula. m I am in the Macedonia area if you have a better location for a first time out. I would be looking for bank fishing, I don't have waders.

thanks!


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't imagine many make it down there. There is a dam north of CVNP near 82 I think


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Take a drive to the chragrin river , some areas you don’t need to wade , after the coming rains and the rivers clear there should be a fair amount of new fish in the river.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

First time out......I'd send you to the lakefront. Your odds are VERY GOOD at the lake right now. There's some fish in the river......but I'd play the numbers game. 

Good luck


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree...Rocky River has a ton of access in the lower stretches.. also the north chagrin reservation...Todd feild area...mentor headlands breakwall...any Beach's near a creek mouth...get Google Earth fired up!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

If your in Macedonia might as well try under the Rt. 82 bridge. It's as close as you can get. Decent shore access too. There's definitely steel in that stretch.


----------



## Bark61 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you for all the suggestions!!! Appreciate it! I will post any success reports here!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

For a quick trip after work, I'd try under SR 82 since it's so close. If you have more time, head north to the rocky or chagrin. Definitely time to hit the breakwalls too. Wish I lived closer so I could fish them more. Listen to these guys, they know what they're talking about!


----------

